# Toro Recall Alert!



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Toro recalling some 2021 snowblowers: Toro Recalls Power Max Snowthrowers Due to Amputation Hazard | Toro


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

TooTall999 said:


> Toro recalling some 2021 snowblowers: Toro Recalls Power Max Snowthrowers Due to Amputation Hazard | Toro


You look like Paul Revere sounding the alert alarm. 
Why the 2 threads?
Or you going to do a third.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Accounting for today's society, there is a new sticker they need to stick on the Toro:
It's a red, cross-barred picture of someone sticking their head in the chute.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When a machine fails to disengage the control lever and keeps power to the auger, that is serious IMHO.


.


----------

